# Bloated Female Betta



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey guys, well i'm starting to get back into betta keeping.. I recently got a nice white bodied, multicolored fin crowntail that i think is the most beautiful betta i've seen. The only thing i'm worried about is that she seems to have slight bloating. She's been like this since i got her in the store. Howcan i help her out a bit?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds beautiful! Congragulations on getting back into the betta swing. A picture would be wonderful, it would help me and the rest of the betta fish community see how bad the bloating is. How long has she been like this, and how much are you feeding her?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If she's bloated, try fasting her for a 2-3 days. Once that's done, only feed her 4 pellets a day. Too much food will cause bloating.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i can't get a picture and i do not think the swelling is THAT severe but it is a noticable lump on her stomach. I have only fed her once since i got her because she has been swollen/bloated since before i bought her. I have her separated from the rest of my tank, although she is still floating in a .5 G tank inside it so the heirarchy doesn't get messed up with the other female bettas in the tank. She can swim normally and is actually pretty active, but I'm worried that the swelling is gonna get worse even though i'm not even feeding her. I wanna keep her isolated until i see her poopies on the bottom of her separated tank. Not sure what to do. I've put aquarium salt in her tank but i'm not sure what else i do. the other 2 females are fine although they alot.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If you don't feed her for a couple days, the swelling WON'T get worse. Don't worry. Also, for bloating, aqua salt is not the thing to use. That's for hurt fins and parasites. Try epsom salt.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Where can i get epsom salt? I'm actually using aqua salt because i'm scared it's an internal parasite since i haven't even fed her and she's bloated. Idk, i might just be paranoid. I just don't want her to die cuz she's really the prettiest betta i've owned. Well i had an identical veiltail, but she jumped out of the tank one night):


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You can get epsom salt in the foot care section of any pharmacy.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I cam see through her scales since shes white, but her abdominal area inside her has some green spots. Is that her poop? She still hasn't yet..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

CT females are plumper in the belly than other females. my CT girl would always look so much fatter than my PK female and my HMPK female. i'd fast her for a few days before going to something like salts, just to see if it'll go down.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Makes sense but she hasn't pooped in 3 1/2 days.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

don't feed her for a few days. if she doesn't poop, try feeding her a shelled, blanched pea. just plop a frozen, unsalted pea in a bowl of water, microwave for 10 seconds, shell, chop it into betta bite-sized pieces, and feed her a piece! i'm always amazed at how well that works for my darlings. :d


----------

